# Project Stumpbroke MS362



## Stumpys Customs (Jan 30, 2012)

I 've got a Stihl MS362 here that needs some lovein. This will be my first Stil stratto to mess with.






Here's the baseline vid with a 16" B&C, 7 pin, white oak.
[video=youtube_share;Lq8Ep84FRcw]http://youtu.be/Lq8Ep84FRcw[/video]

This saw will be going into service for a tree care service crew. Hope that I can get the gains I'm expecting.


----------



## jropo (Jan 30, 2012)

opcorn:

Don't sound bad now! 
Make'r rip!


----------



## sunfish (Jan 30, 2012)

Dang man, you're on a roll... :msp_w00t:


----------



## Stumpys Customs (Jan 30, 2012)

These have a whole different lowere transfer setup.





Not much I'll be able to do with the intake either.




Plenty of room to make the exhaust flow.




Upper transfers look promising.


----------



## Stumpys Customs (Jan 30, 2012)

sunfish said:


> Dang man, you're on a roll... :msp_w00t:



Just call me butter.:msp_rolleyes: Stumpbroke butter, kinda catchy:msp_w00t:


----------



## Stumpys Customs (Jan 30, 2012)

Nice flat piston to start with.




.040'' popup. 









I turned the base of the cyl down so I can still run a gasket. Got the squish set at .020'' from the stock .030''.


----------



## timmcat (Jan 30, 2012)

Nice!!!!


----------



## Stumpys Customs (Jan 30, 2012)

The stock timing #'s are
EX-156*
TR-102*
IN-140*
BD-27*


----------



## Stihl n Wood (Jan 30, 2012)

So as I see it there's 4 openings at the base, are all four lower transfers or are two of which the strato intakes? And can you open these up and get more flow to the upper transfer ports? Its a saw I've been desperately wanting to port so I will be following this one. Thanks for the info and pics.


----------



## Stumpys Customs (Jan 30, 2012)

Stihl n Wood said:


> So as I see it there's 4 openings at the base, are all four lower transfers or are two of which the strato intakes? And can you open these up and get more flow to the upper transfer ports? Its a saw I've been desperately wanting to port so I will be following this one. Thanks for the info and pics.



All four of the lowers are transfer ports. I opened them up a lil, just matched them to the gasket. I Would like to try & notch the skirt of the cyl to gain more flow, but that'll be on a different project.

You can see the stratto ports here.




They're the ones just below the upper transfers.




I didn't mess with the stratto timing other than what lowering the base did for it.


----------



## jropo (Jan 30, 2012)

These Strato saws are crazy looking.
I'm looking at that the same way Grandpa looked at Fuel Injection, I don't know if I will ever mess w/ one. 
Very cool!!


----------



## Stihl n Wood (Jan 30, 2012)

Hey stumpy can you post a pic of the lower end please. I'm curious to see the layout of the stuffers ect....thanks


----------



## Stumpys Customs (Jan 30, 2012)

Stihl n Wood said:


> Hey stumpy can you post a pic of the lower end please. I'm curious to see the layout of the stuffers ect....thanks



This is the only shot of the lower end I've got. This one don't have any stuffers.





Here's what I did to the lowers.






The uppers





Intake





Exhaust


----------



## FGZ (Jan 30, 2012)

Just picked up my 362 a week ago, can't wait to see how this one turns out. :msp_thumbup:


----------



## Stumpys Customs (Jan 30, 2012)

Here's what I done did to the muffler.
I pretty much wasted my time cutting this one apart. I was expecting something like the 361, but this one is open enough that I didn't yake anything out of the insides. 




I welded it back together & opened up the stock port.





I added another port to the other side. It's been awhile since I've played with stainless.:msp_thumbup:




I fabbed up a deflector out of some stainless.


----------



## Stumpys Customs (Jan 30, 2012)

Here's the modded timing #'s

EX-166*
TR-118*
IN-160*
BD-24*

Vids of the results are uploading.


----------



## Hedgerow (Jan 30, 2012)

Nice!! opcorn:


----------



## mattfr12 (Jan 30, 2012)

o man the suspense is killer i don't even get this excited for xmas anymore.


----------



## Hedgerow (Jan 30, 2012)

Best stock cut time is 10.4...
I'll bet stump knocks a couple off that...


----------



## mattfr12 (Jan 30, 2012)

dangit stumpy can't you port you internet modem to get a little more speed on these uploads.


----------



## Stumpys Customs (Jan 30, 2012)

Stock vid runnin a 16'' B&C, 7 pin rim, white oak.
[video=youtube_share;Lq8Ep84FRcw]http://youtu.be/Lq8Ep84FRcw[/video]

Modded vid runnin a 16'' B&C, 8 pin rim, white oak
[video=youtube_share;RD4UJuj7pEQ]http://youtu.be/RD4UJuj7pEQ[/video]

I'll get a vid of it with the 16" & 7 PIN to compare apples to apples.


----------



## mattfr12 (Jan 30, 2012)

Stumpys Customs said:


> Stock vid runnin a 16'' B&C, 7 pin rim, white oak.
> [video=youtube_share;Lq8Ep84FRcw]http://youtu.be/Lq8Ep84FRcw[/video]
> 
> Modded vid runnin a 16'' B&C, 8 pin rim, white oak
> ...



definitely looks like you picked up some speed trying to time it in my head looks like it at least dropped 2 seconds. good job stumpy


----------



## Hedgerow (Jan 30, 2012)

Got 8.8 sec on the second modded cut...

Good gain in hard wood! I wonder if the 7 pin would have cut even more off that time?


----------



## Stumpys Customs (Jan 30, 2012)

Hedgerow said:


> Got 8.8 sec on the second modded cut...
> 
> Good gain in hard wood! I wonder if the 7 pin would have cut even more off that time?



Just got through cutting with the 7 pin. I can't really tell. I'll post it as soon as I get it uploaded.


----------



## Stumpys Customs (Jan 30, 2012)

This thing was fun to tune with the rev limmiter. I ran it rich enough so it would hold 13,800 then started cutting with it. It loaded up from being pig rich. I had tune tune it in the cut to find the sweet spot.


----------



## John_DeereGreen (Jan 30, 2012)

Looking good Stumpy...

How do you feel on the strato 362 to the non strato 361? It looks like this one responded pretty well...

Is an unlimited setup possible for one of these?


----------



## mattfr12 (Jan 30, 2012)

well if you guys like this one I'm packaging up a 372xp tomorrow i bought for him to mod giving him an almost blank check on seeing how fast he can make it run.


----------



## Stumpys Customs (Jan 30, 2012)

John_DeereGreen said:


> Looking good Stumpy...
> 
> How do you feel on the strato 362 to the non strato 361? It looks like this one responded pretty well...
> 
> Is an unlimited setup possible for one of these?



I think the coil off of a 361 will work. 

I'll have to look at the vids to see how they stack up against each other.


----------



## Stumpys Customs (Jan 30, 2012)

mattfr12 said:


> well if you guys like this one I'm packaging up a 372xp tomorrow i bought for him to mod giving him an almost blank check on seeing how fast he can make it run.



You're a very trusting soul.:biggrin:


----------



## Hedgerow (Jan 30, 2012)

Stumpys Customs said:


> You're a very trusting soul.:biggrin:



But he meant with gasoline Stump... 
Sorry buddy...:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## mattfr12 (Jan 30, 2012)

Stumpys Customs said:


> You're a very trusting soul.:biggrin:



just kinda curious what a bigger budget will do to a saw like a 372


----------



## Hedgerow (Jan 30, 2012)

mattfr12 said:


> just kinda curious what a bigger budget will do to a saw like a 372



That gets the saw an all expenses paid trip to Carthage for proper break in...


----------



## mattfr12 (Jan 30, 2012)

hows the video coming stumpy did you forget to feed the hamster thats powering the modem :msp_tongue:


----------



## Stumpys Customs (Jan 30, 2012)

Oh, alright
[video=youtube_share;wssvWspAMYE]http://youtu.be/wssvWspAMYE[/video]


----------



## atvguns (Jan 30, 2012)

Well I have timed the vid in post #1 and the first vid in post #21 about four diffrent times and keep coming up with the same number I thought that dang thing aint a bit faster finally I figure out they was the same dang vid:frown:

So now I am waiting on the modded vid with the 7 pin rim


----------



## Hedgerow (Jan 30, 2012)

atvguns said:


> Well I have timed the vid in post #1 and the first vid in post #21 about four diffrent times and keep coming up with the same number I thought that dang thing aint a bit faster finally I figure out they was the same dang vid:frown:
> 
> So now I am waiting on the modded vid with the 7 pin rim



So am I!!!


----------



## atvguns (Jan 30, 2012)

Dang Stump it is pulling that 28" bar like mad I think that thing might make my 044 hide under the bench.


----------



## Stumpys Customs (Jan 30, 2012)

atvguns said:


> Well I have timed the vid in post #1 and the first vid in post #21 about four diffrent times and keep coming up with the same number I thought that dang thing aint a bit faster finally I figure out they was the same dang vid:frown:
> 
> So now I am waiting on the modded vid with the 7 pin rim



That's some funny stuff right their. I can picture you doin that too. :hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## Stumpys Customs (Jan 30, 2012)

Hedgerow said:


> So am I!!!



We got about 20 min left. This is still a heck of alot better than dial up. Prolly would go faster if I was useing the puter in the house.


----------



## Stumpys Customs (Jan 30, 2012)

I'll put all three vids here.

*Stock. 7pin rim*
[video=youtube_share;Lq8Ep84FRcw]http://youtu.be/Lq8Ep84FRcw[/video]

*Stumpbroke 7 pin rim*
[video=youtube_share;PbEM-Bnk_o4]http://youtu.be/PbEM-Bnk_o4[/video]

*Stumpbroke 8 pin rim*
[video=youtube_share;RD4UJuj7pEQ]http://youtu.be/RD4UJuj7pEQ[/video]


----------



## CWME (Jan 30, 2012)

That looks great! Bet the owner of the saw will have a smile after pulling that trigger:msp_thumbup:


----------



## WoodChuck'r (Jan 30, 2012)

Chicken coop sawz fo da win!!! :biggrin:


----------



## Stumpys Customs (Jan 30, 2012)

CWME said:


> That looks great! Bet the owner of the saw will have a smile after pulling that trigger:msp_thumbup:



Thanks, I think he'll like it. I hope his crew enjoys it too.

I'm gonna try to find an unlimited coil that will work on this thing, just to see what kinda rpms it has. I've got it tune about right in the wood, but just curious to what kind if rpms this thing will turn. 

Does anybody know if the 362 had an unlimited coil?? Or if the 361 coil will work??


----------



## Stumpys Customs (Jan 30, 2012)

WoodChuck'r said:


> Chicken coop sawz fo da win!!! :biggrin:



Haha, you just gave me an idea on another sticker. A flaming chicken holding a saw!!!!


----------



## WoodChuck'r (Jan 30, 2012)

Didn't know you'd be such a fan of a "flaming chicken".


Got a thing for them flamers don't ya....??


----------



## Lignator (Jan 30, 2012)

*limited coil*

stumpy you mentioned this is a limited coil saw. how do you set the high jet if you don't have a tach? i have the same saw and did a muffler mod, in a similar location (looks good btw). I opened the H jet up 1.5 to 2 turns out but now you have me worried i am against the rev limit and not actually 4 stroking at WOT.


----------



## Hedgerow (Jan 30, 2012)

I got 8.3 on that 7 pin!!! It sounds like it ain't even working Stump!!! Take them rakers down!!! I wanna see what it'll do at .040!!! Screw smoothness!!! We want nasty!!! Or send it my way of course, for "The gauntlet"... I'm thinkin' I could use a saw like that... 
Even if it is a creamsickle...


----------



## Hedgerow (Jan 30, 2012)

Lignator said:


> stumpy you mentioned this is a limited coil saw. how do you set the high jet if you don't have a tach? i have the same saw and did a muffler mod, in a similar location (looks good btw). I opened the H jet up 1.5 to 2 turns out but now you have me worried i am against the rev limit and not actually 4 stroking at WOT.



In there, lies the problem with rev limited coils after mods are done... The saw wants more, but that damned coil says no... So tuning in the wood is your only option... Got a 9010 with the same problem...


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK (Jan 30, 2012)

Dang stump you are on a roll.


----------



## FGZ (Jan 30, 2012)

Hedgerow said:


> In there, lies the problem with rev limited coils after mods are done... The saw wants more, but that damned coil says no... So tuning in the wood is your only option... Got a 9010 with the same problem...




And to tune in the wood you have to hear it 4-stroke even under slight load? Need a little clarification on that, even though a MM is probably as modded as I'll ever get.


----------



## Hedgerow (Jan 30, 2012)

FGZ said:


> And to tune in the wood you have to hear it 4-stroke even under slight load? Need a little clarification on that, even though a MM is probably as modded as I'll ever get.



Not that I know of... The saw should be cutting clean in the wood... No burble... But as soon as you let up in the cut, a modded saw will bounce off the rev limiter... At least the two I got do... They're a PIA as far as I'm concerned... But I wouldn't trade the saws for anything...
Just sayin...


----------



## mattfr12 (Jan 30, 2012)

Hedgerow said:


> Not that I know of... The saw should be cutting clean in the wood... No burble... But as soon as you let up in the cut, a modded saw will bounce off the rev limiter... At least the two I got do... They're a PIA as far as I'm concerned... But I wouldn't trade the saws for anything...
> Just sayin...



i just was talking to stumpy on the phone i think he got me talked into turning a 880 into a pipe saw.


----------



## Hedgerow (Jan 30, 2012)

mattfr12 said:


> i just was talking to stumpy on the phone i think he got me talked into turning a 880 into a pipe saw.



Hahahahaha!!!!!


----------



## Lignator (Jan 30, 2012)

so if it sounds good in the wood should be OK? can you adjust it rich enough to 4 stroke under a little cutting pressure and then lean it up just a hair? i like my 362 and don't want to burn it up prematurely


----------



## chainsawnut460 (Jan 30, 2012)

WKEND LUMBERJAK said:


> Dang stump you are on a roll.



i agree, its preety impressive what stumpy can do with a strato, weve got that model saw at work and comparing that to one of the bone stock ones at work is like grabbing a 346 over a hand saw, well done stumpy


----------



## mattfr12 (Jan 30, 2012)

Lignator said:


> so if it sounds good in the wood should be OK? can you adjust it rich enough to 4 stroke under a little cutting pressure and then lean it up just a hair? i like my 362 and don't want to burn it up prematurely



How i found stump was that we run a 20" bar on a 362 so when I'm climbing i can block down wood with a decent power to weight ratio rear handle saw. the problem with it was the tourqe compared to the 361. i sent it to him trying to get the in the cut power the 361 one had when its running at rpm theirs not much difference but when we stopped the 362 in the cut we usually couldn't get it turning again without bringing the bar out and getting the rpms going again. and when your climbing its a real PITA. but for firewood cutting their probably neck and neck.


----------



## mattfr12 (Jan 30, 2012)

Hedgerow said:


> Hahahahaha!!!!!



ya i been wanting to do this for a while just was skimming through the forums one day and read how honest of a person he sounded and said thats the guy. I'm gonna be sending all my work saws to him over the next year or so. 

once i get this 362 back he's gonna get another 362 we have and try to take it a little farther see if he can gain some more.


----------



## Stumpys Customs (Jan 30, 2012)

Lignator said:


> so if it sounds good in the wood should be OK? can you adjust it rich enough to 4 stroke under a little cutting pressure and then lean it up just a hair? i like my 362 and don't want to burn it up prematurely



That's what I did with this one. I richened it up to where it would load up in a hard cut, then start leaning it out till it would pull good & clean without burbleing withlight pressure. I hope that makes sense. I'm not the best at explaining things.:bang:

When I had the 28'' bar on it I richened it up till it would not hit the limiter. I got it to run & hold 13,800 without limiting. But at that setting it wouldn't hardly cut without dogging out in the cut & almost dieing from bein too rich. THen I leaned it out like I described above.


----------



## Stumpys Customs (Jan 30, 2012)

mattfr12 said:


> ya i been wanting to do this for a while just was skimming through the forums one day and read how honest of a person he sounded and said thats the guy. I'm gonna be sending all my work saws to him over the next year or so.
> 
> once i get this 362 back he's gonna get another 362 we have and try to take it a little farther see if he can gain some more.



That's gonna be a fun project.


----------



## FlyLow (Jan 30, 2012)

Lignator said:


> so if it sounds good in the wood should be OK? can you adjust it rich enough to 4 stroke under a little cutting pressure and then lean it up just a hair? i like my 362 and don't want to burn it up prematurely




The spark plug wont lie to you.


----------



## Hedgerow (Jan 30, 2012)

Stumpys Customs said:


> That's what I did with this one. I richened it up to where it would load up in a hard cut, then start leaning it out till it would pull good & clean without burbleing withlight pressure. I hope that makes sense. I'm not the best at explaining things.:bang:
> 
> When I had the 28'' bar on it I richened it up till it would not hit the limiter. I got it to run & hold 13,800 without limiting. But at that setting it wouldn't hardly cut without dogging out in the cut & almost dieing from bein too rich. THen I leaned it out like I described above.



Yes... They can be a pain in the ass...


----------



## Lignator (Jan 30, 2012)

thanks stumpy for the reply.

the plug has been running a light brownish color which seemed OK to me. 

can someone explain the advantage to an unlimited coil from a 361. they are $60 on ebay.


----------



## Stumpys Customs (Jan 30, 2012)

FlyLow said:


> The spark plug wont lie to you.



Very true, but you can burn it up before you can get a good reading.


----------



## Lignator (Jan 30, 2012)

luckily that hasn't happened yet. when i bought it new the H jet was all the way rich and against the factory stop. after the MM i riched it up more than an additional 1/2 turn. I ran 4 tanks through it after the MM in some big oak and everything seemed OK.....


----------



## Stumpys Customs (Jan 30, 2012)

Lignator said:


> thanks stumpy for the reply.
> 
> the plug has been running a light brownish color which seemed OK to me.
> 
> can someone explain the advantage to an unlimited coil from a 361. they are $60 on ebay.



One advantage for me is to have a true reading of max rpms. That really makes no difference in how it runs if tuned properly in the wood, which I do with unlimited coils too. I just like to know the numbers. 

I'll be ordering a coil for this. Just not 100% sure a 361 will work. Wish I woulda thought of it last week when I had a 361 here:bang:


----------



## Stumpys Customs (Jan 30, 2012)

Lignator said:


> luckily that hasn't happened yet. when i bought it new the H jet was all the way rich and against the factory stop. after the MM i riched it up more than an additional 1/2 turn. I ran 4 tanks through it after the MM in some big oak and everything seemed OK.....



Sounds like you'll be ok. If still in doubt richen it a lil more. It'll tell ya if it has too much fuel.


----------



## Lignator (Jan 30, 2012)

*361 coil*

stumpy i would be very interested to hear how the 361 coil works out. keep us posted


----------



## Stumpys Customs (Jan 31, 2012)

Lignator said:


> stumpy i would be very interested to hear how the 361 coil works out. keep us posted



Sure will.


----------



## FlyLow (Jan 31, 2012)

I'd be curious how the 361 coil works too. After my saw was ported it hits the limiter almost instantly.


----------



## treemandan (Jan 31, 2012)

mattfr12 said:


> definitely looks like you picked up some speed trying to time it in my head looks like it at least dropped 2 seconds. good job stumpy



About 2 seconds... and 200 decibles. I am thinking it will be easier to run also,like you won't use as much energy with every cut.


----------



## rattler362 (Jan 31, 2012)

Stumpy i may be wrong on this but i think the early 362's dident have a limited coil but i may be wrong i think Brad did one that was turning around 14000 I think. Do a search for inside the 362 alot of reading but good info.By the way Great work you do some purty grinding.


----------



## Stumpys Customs (Jan 31, 2012)

rattler362 said:


> Stumpy i may be wrong on this but i think the early 362's dident have a limited coil but i may be wrong i think Brad did one that was turning around 14000 I think. Do a search for inside the 362 alot of reading but good info.By the way Great work you do some purty grinding.



Thanks for the info mike. I'll be doin some more checkin on the matter today.


----------



## mattfr12 (Jan 31, 2012)

treemandan said:


> About 2 seconds... and 200 decibles. I am thinking it will be easier to run also,like you won't use as much energy with every cut.



ya its been a fun thing to play with i can't wait to screw around with it. gotta keep dabbling in things like this dan keep you interested in what your doing. keeps me from getting burned out. had a terrible day today one of the fancy safety systems failed on my crane and cost me two hours couldn't move the boom. but on another not the crane company wouldn't accept any money to bypass it and its fixed under warranty.

o and about the decibels i figured the higher decibels will be easier for AA to hear me when I'm cutting. he takes his hearing aid out while working. might get an insurance break for being safety oriented.

just poking fun at you AA.


----------



## mattfr12 (Jan 31, 2012)

ok the saw gurus i need some help on this one the husky came in the mail today love the saw but i can't get it to idle what screw do i need to be messing with i turned the H and L way rich then leaned it out to where it ran decent at least i thought but once I'm done making a cut it won't stay running.

and after about 2-3 cuts it seems to load up and i need to pull it out of the wood and rev it a few times then its fine again.

saw is gonna get the big bore kit and some other things but what should i be messing with to get it running decent in the mean time.


----------



## atvguns (Jan 31, 2012)

Do a search for carbon tuning i would try to explain it but i can barely understand it myself


----------



## atvguns (Jan 31, 2012)

I spent some time today with my finger on the loud button of the 362 that is one strong little saw:biggrin:


----------



## blsnelling (Jan 31, 2012)

Looks great Stumpy


----------



## Stumpys Customs (Jan 31, 2012)

mattfr12 said:


> ok the saw gurus i need some help on this one the husky came in the mail today love the saw but i can't get it to idle what screw do i need to be messing with i turned the H and L way rich then leaned it out to where it ran decent at least i thought but once I'm done making a cut it won't stay running.
> 
> and after about 2-3 cuts it seems to load up and i need to pull it out of the wood and rev it a few times then its fine again.
> 
> saw is gonna get the big bore kit and some other things but what should i be messing with to get it running decent in the mean time.



Sounds like four runnin a lil to rich. With the saw idleing turn the L screw in till it wants to die, then back it out just a lil till it stays running. You may have to adj the T screw to get the idle down. Turn it out to slow it down. 

After you get the idle set like that then make sure it still four strokes without a load. If it's bogging in the cut then it's too rich. Turn the H screw out till it runs clean in the cut & still fourstrokes out of the wood.


----------



## mattfr12 (Jan 31, 2012)

What kind of tachs are you guys using the ones i seen on ebay had a wire you gotta wrap around the spark plug wire then i seen some that you only had to get close to the spark plug. i never got into tuning any of the saws we run ourself but after looking what they want for a tach i was thinking about picking one up not a super big investment.


----------



## mattfr12 (Jan 31, 2012)

Stumpys Customs said:


> Sounds like four runnin a lil to rich. With the saw idleing turn the L screw in till it wants to die, then back it out just a lil till it stays running. You may have to adj the T screw to get the idle down. Turn it out to slow it down.
> 
> After you get the idle set like that then make sure it still four strokes without a load. If it's bogging in the cut then it's too rich. Turn the H screw out till it runs clean in the cut & still fourstrokes out of the wood.



ya i ran the 372 for an hour or so today i like the way its balanced they feel really well balanced compared to my 440, or the 441. maybe even a little lighter. I'm gonna ship it out as soon as i get a chance. that way you can get doing what you do to it.


----------



## Stumpys Customs (Jan 31, 2012)

mattfr12 said:


> ya i ran the 372 for an hour or so today i like the way its balanced they feel really well balanced compared to my 440, or the 441. maybe even a little lighter. I'm gonna ship it out as soon as i get a chance. that way you can get doing what you do to it.



This is what I have.
Design Technologies#[DTI FT100]#FAST-TACH Handheld Digital Tachometer#-#$85.00


----------



## Stumpys Customs (Jan 31, 2012)

blsnelling said:


> Looks great Stumpy



Thanks Brad, I was beginning to wonder if you would show up. What kind of info do you have on these coils?? Did the 362 ever have an unlimited or will a 361 work?


----------



## Stumpys Customs (Jan 31, 2012)

I went over to a fellow members house today. We matched up his MS460 against this 362 for grins. The 460 has had the base gasket removed, muffler mod, & a fresh piston & rings. Both saws are running the same 28" B&C. This wood was a very dry dead oak that he droped today. The outer ring looks soft, but still pretty solid.

Atvguns MS 460
[video=youtube_share;qAUywyfH7hM]http://youtu.be/qAUywyfH7hM[/video]

Stumpbroke 362
[video=youtube_share;7U5Y1NcZMQA]http://youtu.be/7U5Y1NcZMQA[/video]


----------



## Andyshine77 (Feb 1, 2012)

Stumpy great work my man, sounds great in the cut!!!!!

When it comes to the coils, I'm still not a 100% sure they are limited or not, I can get my 362 to turn as fast as I dare 14,500 or better. However it sure does sound like a limiter kicks in at WOT every now and then, it's not like a normal limited coil. I've had the same experience as you with tuning, just when you think it's spot on you go to cut something and it loads up in a bad way and sound just awful. I have questioned if this a function of the strato engine itself or simply the coil. One thing I know for sure is these coils have a steep advance, I wouldn't mess with other coils at this time IMHO.

Andre


----------



## FlyLow (Feb 1, 2012)

Stumpy: Have you checked the timing to know it's doing at rev limit?


----------



## Stumpys Customs (Feb 1, 2012)

The highest I could get this thing to turn was 13,800 before it would start limiting out, but when I stuck it in the wood at that setting it would load up in a matter of seconds & almost die. I had to lean it out roughly 1/4 turn on the H side. I don't think I'll gain anything by useing an unlimited coil. It would just be for testing purposes to see what this thing is actually turning. I'm satisfied with the tune & the build as a whole.


----------



## Stumpys Customs (Feb 1, 2012)

FlyLow said:


> Stumpy: Have you checked the timing to know it's doing at rev limit?



No not with a timing light, just watching the tach in & out of the cut. I can ease off of the pressure with the way it's set now & the tach will read steady till almost 14,000. Then it drops the rpm reading on the tach. Telling me that the coil is cutting out.


----------



## Log Man (Feb 1, 2012)

*RPM Up and Down*



Stumpys Customs said:


> No not with a timing light, just watching the tach in & out of the cut. I can ease off of the pressure with the way it's set now & the tach will read steady till almost 14,000. Then it drops the rpm reading on the tach. Telling me that the coil is cutting out.




Stumpy I sent you a PM.


----------



## John_DeereGreen (Feb 1, 2012)

The outcome of the 460 vs 362 is about what I was expecting after running a 25 on my 361 and 441 M-Tronic yesterday. I wish I had a camera to make videos. I would like to have had a picture of my face.


----------



## rattler362 (Feb 1, 2012)

Stumpy the 362 held it's own aginst the mighty 460.Very impressive.


----------



## Stumpys Customs (Feb 1, 2012)

rattler362 said:


> Stumpy the 362 held it's own aginst the mighty 460.Very impressive.



THanks, I think it did alright.:msp_wink:


----------



## Stumpys Customs (Feb 8, 2012)

Thought I'd fallow up with what I found out about the coils. I have a 361 here now & swaped the coils out. Direct fit other than the kill wire tab wasn't long enough, but that's not a big deal to correct. 
As I aid before the main reason I wanted to try the unlimited coil was to satisfy my curiosity. I noticed no difference in power in the cut, just like I figured. The only thing I gained was being able to see what the max no-load rpms were. I swaped coils & warmed up the saw & it was turnin around 14,200. This is where the saw ran the best while tunin it with the limited coil. It would still fourstroke @15,000. I reset it back down to 14,300 & swapped out the coils again. 

I can now send this saw back to Matt so he can play with it. Here it is all cleaned up & ready to ship.


----------



## mattfr12 (Feb 13, 2012)

Finally got a chance to run It today and I do have to say this 362 is like a whole new saw. More like a 440 good job stumpy can't wait to see how the 372 turns out.


----------



## Stumpys Customs (Feb 13, 2012)

mattfr12 said:


> Finally got a chance to run It today and I do have to say this 362 is like a whole new saw. More like a 440 good job stumpy can't wait to see how the 372 turns out.



Glad you like it Matt.


----------



## mattfr12 (Feb 14, 2012)

stumpy's work in action!!!!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=T43pztQMUyw&context=C3f37e42ADOEgsToPDskKoPWKHRlh2F3unpanak4g5


----------



## Stumpys Customs (Feb 14, 2012)

dropping a dead spar 1.m4v - YouTube


----------



## logging22 (Feb 14, 2012)

Tl:dr:msp_smile:


----------



## Stumpys Customs (Feb 14, 2012)

logging22 said:


> tl:dr:msp_smile:



wtf?????


----------



## logging22 (Feb 14, 2012)

Stumpys Customs said:


> wtf?????



Cant drop a tree faster than that? Next.


----------



## Stumpys Customs (Feb 14, 2012)

logging22 said:


> Cant drop a tree faster than that? Next.



Not my vid. I'd prolly take longer or drop it on my head. OOPs did I type that out loud?? Sorry brad:msp_biggrin::msp_biggrin:


----------



## logging22 (Feb 14, 2012)

Stumpys Customs said:


> Not my vid. I'd prolly take longer or drop it on my head. OOPs did I type that out loud?? Sorry brad:msp_biggrin::msp_biggrin:



Brad lucky to be alive. Helmet maybe.


----------



## mattfr12 (Feb 14, 2012)

logging22 said:


> Cant drop a tree faster than that? Next.



idea is not to be fast when your doing precision work in a protected forest smashing other trees and landscape could be costly. if its a race your after in this game you won't last long rookies get weeded out fast. the video is not designed to be impressive its more to show stumpy's saw running.

we fell a few thousand trees a year in protected areas. state parks and so on for preservation these trees where craned out after being cut.


----------



## mattfr12 (Feb 14, 2012)

logging22 said:


> Brad lucky to be alive. Helmet maybe.



umm i do have a helmet on the camera is attached to it?


----------



## logging22 (Feb 14, 2012)

mattfr12 said:


> idea is not to be fast when your doing precision work in a protected forest smashing other trees and landscape could be costly. if its a race your after in this game you won't last long rookies get weeded out fast. the video is not designed to be impressive its more to show stumpy's saw running.
> 
> we fell a few thousand trees a year in protected areas. state parks and so on for preservation these trees where craned out after being cut.



Easy brother. I was breaking Stumpys balls, not yours.



mattfr12 said:


> umm i do have a helmet on the camera is attached to it?



The helmet comment was for Brad, not you.


----------



## mattfr12 (Feb 14, 2012)

logging22 said:


> Easy brother. I was breaking Stumpys balls, not yours.
> 
> 
> 
> The helmet comment was for Brad, not you.



ok its all good then thought you where going for the throat I'm use to it on here from the other end of the forum. I'm like a dog backed into a corner


----------



## Hedgerow (Feb 14, 2012)

logging22 said:


> Easy brother. I was breaking Stumpys balls, not yours.
> 
> 
> 
> The helmet comment was for Brad, not you.



Don't forget the face shield... I need to get me one of those... What with the thorns and all...
And brad's face and all...


----------



## logging22 (Feb 14, 2012)

mattfr12 said:


> ok its all good then thought you where going for the throat I'm use to it on here from the other end of the forum. I'm like a dog backed into a corner




Nope. Wrong end of the forum brother. Its all good here.


----------



## Stumpys Customs (Feb 14, 2012)

logging22 said:


> Easy brother. I was breaking Stumpys balls, not yours.
> The helmet comment was for Brad, not you.



Break away buddy:msp_biggrin:



mattfr12 said:


> ok its all good then thought you where going for the throat I'm use to it on here from the other end of the forum. I'm like a dog backed into a corner



I'm like a dog too. I like to lay around & lick myself. Well if I could I would.


----------



## mattfr12 (Feb 14, 2012)

Stumpys Customs said:


> Break away buddy:msp_biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm like a dog too. I like to lay around & lick myself. Well if I could I would.



you get that 372 yet i wanna see what that thing will do. i timed this saw today against a 441 with same bar and chain and their almost identical. did you send two rims also? i was looking for the second one but maybe i didn't look hard enough in the box.

also that was the first time i had to put both muff's down on my helmet in years that puppy will make your ears bleed if you run it for to long without hearing protection.


----------



## Stumpys Customs (Feb 14, 2012)

mattfr12 said:


> you get that 372 yet i wanna see what that thing will do. i timed this saw today against a 441 with same bar and chain and their almost identical. did you send two rims also? i was looking for the second one but maybe i didn't look hard enough in the box.
> 
> also that was the first time i had to put both muff's down on my helmet in years that puppy will make your ears bleed if you run it for to long without hearing protection.



It's not here yet. I forgot to pack the 8 pin rim with it.:bang: Had it setting on the bench next to the saw. Stihl dealer should have one or I can send you one.

It was cool to see one of my saws in action.


----------



## mattfr12 (Feb 14, 2012)

Stumpys Customs said:


> It's not here yet. I forgot to pack the 8 pin rim with it.:bang: Had it setting on the bench next to the saw. Stihl dealer should have one or I can send you one.
> 
> It was cool to see one of my saws in action.



I charged up my helmet cam tonight I'll upload some more tomorrow.


----------



## Hedgerow (Feb 15, 2012)

mattfr12 said:


> I charged up my helmet cam tonight I'll upload some more tomorrow.



Cool... Try to keep yer head still this time... That last vid was hard on the eyeballs... :msp_wink:


----------



## mattfr12 (Feb 15, 2012)

Hedgerow said:


> Cool... Try to keep yer head still this time... That last vid was hard on the eyeballs... :msp_wink:



Ya I know the helmet cams always do look shaky. Plus I'm always looking around.


----------



## mattfr12 (Feb 16, 2012)

Hedgerow said:


> Cool... Try to keep yer head still this time... That last vid was hard on the eyeballs... :msp_wink:



If you watch I glance back a lot I'm always looking for something nasty like old chicken wire or a brick that's gonna trip me up if I gotta hit the road. I'm usually cutting trees that's are so dead their like cutting bone. At this state in the trees health they can become unpredictable.


----------



## Hedgerow (Feb 16, 2012)

mattfr12 said:


> If you watch I glance back a lot I'm always looking for something nasty like old chicken wire or a brick that's gonna trip me up if I gotta hit the road. I'm usually cutting trees that's are so dead their like cutting bone. At this state in the trees health they can become unpredictable.



Gotta love the hollow ones!!! Or better yet, rotten... But only in places... Solid here, punky there...


----------

